# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Problemas de ligação

## Julio Macieira

Olá cmpanheiros

Durante o dia de hoje 29/11/2005 tem havido alguns problemas na ligação a REEFFORUM.

Da nossa parte informa-mos não existir porblema algum em termos de operacionalidade do nosso servidor. O problema que tem existido deve-se ao facto de o nosso provider onde termos alojado o nosso servidor ter tido alguns problemas técnicos.

Esperemos que tal situação seja de breve resolução.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá 

Não foi por culpa nossa, mas, o acesso ao nosso servidor durante a tarde esteve OFF quase durante uma hora.

Vou procurar saber junto do no provider o que aconteceu a ligação  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :yb677:  

Tivemos hoje por uns minutos um "OFF" oferecido pelo nosso provider.
As nossas desculpas aos membros.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Hoje infelismente houve mais uma vez problemas com a nossa conectividade. O problema não foi do nosso servidor, mas sim do nosso provider.

Espero que a situação fique desta vez em definitivo corrigida.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Como foi de novo observado pelos muitos utilizadores que entraram em contacto comigo durante ontem a noite e hoje durante a manhã, voltou a haver problemas de connectividade do o nosso forum.

Informo apenas que nada se deve a problemas com o nosso servidor, mas sim com problemas externos de connectividade mais uma vez da responsabilidade do nosso provedor de acesso.

A todos o nosso pedido de desculpas.

----------

